# Leitungsquerschnitt im Schaltschrank



## Andi2485 (13 November 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des Leitungsquerschnitts und hoffe mir kann dabei jemand helfen. Für die Planung einer Steuerung(Schaltschrank) muss ich dabei auf handfeste Werte zurück greifen können. Im Internet habe ich zwei ähnliche Tabellen gefunden. Hier verstehe ich allerdings nicht welche Werte ich nehmen muss. Der von mir gewählte Trafo gibt einen maximalen Nennstrom von 5 A DC aus . Meiner ersten Überlegung nach wollte ich einen Querschnitt von 1qmm nehmen. In der Tabelle von Rittal( Seite 28 ) kann man ablesen das bei einem Querschnitt von 1 qmm eine Sicherung (gl) mit 20 A Nennstrom auszuwählen ist. Die anderen Tabelle, von kabelwerk-thielmann, beinhaltet die gleichen Werte plus einer weiteren Spalte. Hier steht das bei Normalbetrieb, bei einem Querschnitt von 1qmm, die Leitung eine Strombelastbarkeit von 13,5 A aufweist. Müsst die Sicherung in diesem Fall nicht niedriger sein als 13,5 A ??? Was haben diese Angaben zu bedeuten ? Hoffe mir kann jemand dabei helfen. Vielen Dank! 


Gruß Andi
http://www.rittal.de/downloads/PrintMedia/Rittal_allg/de/schaltschrankexperten.pdf
http://www.kabelwerk-thielmann.de/d_belast.htm


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 November 2014)

Hallo,
so aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, dass du mit deinen 1mm² nicht so ganz falsch liegst.
Wenn du es aber genau haben willst ...
Den Leitungsquerschnitt bestimmst du mit dem Spannungsabfall, den du maximal haben möchtest / darfst. Dazu berechnet man den Leitungsdwiderstand - die Formel dafür lautet :





> R = spez.Widerstand * Leitungslänge[m] / Querschnitt [mm²]
> der spez. Widerstand für Kupfer beträgt 0,0178


Hast du dann z.B. einen Spannung von 24V und du möchtest max. einen Spannungsabfall von 5% = 1,2V haben und du hast eine max. Leitungslänge im Schrank von ca. 5 m dann ergäbe das (Formel umgestellt) :





> Querschnitt = 0,0178 * 5m * 2 * 5A / 1,2V = 0,74 mm²


In dem Fall würde das also passen, wie von dir gedacht ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Rofang (14 November 2014)

Hallo,
wenn du genau Werte willst dann guck in der DIN EN 61439-1 Anhang H, dort sind Querschnitte angegeben und die Reduktionsfaktoren durch Temperatur und der Verweis auf die IEC60364-5-52:2009 bei mehreren Stromkreisen. 
Nur mal um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen.
Aber wenn du es nicht ganz so genau nimmst (sind ja nur 24V) dann kannst du wie von Larry vorgerechnet sogar 0,75mm² nehmen.

Gruß

Rofang


----------



## rheumakay (14 November 2014)

@Rofang:
Was heißt hier 





> (sind ja nur 24V)


 !?
Auch wenn dort der Querschnitt zu klein ist, kann dir mal ganz schnell so eine Anlage abbrennen !!!


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 November 2014)

leitungsquerschnitt ist primär immer abhängig von der art und weise wie man absichert. Smelzsicherung, Automat, Motorschutzschalter und so weiter.
Die gewählte Sicherung ist anhängig von der Last, Transformator, Ohms, Motor und so weiter.

Erst nach korrekturrechnen mit Faktoren so wie Temperatur, verlegungsart und länge kommt Mann auf dem 
Iz die der ausgangs Strom ist für den Querschnitt.
Es kann durchaus sein das aus ein berechnete 4Qmm auf ein mal 10Qmm wird (Nur als Beispiels Querschnitt).

Für dich jetzt nur Schrankintern. würde das bedeuten das du 4Qmm nehmen kannst, Mann muss nicht unbedingt über die ganze länge 10Qmm nehmen.

in dein realen fall wird für solche kleine strömen oft ein mindest Querschnitt genommen. Eventuell durch der Kunde vorgegeben. z.b. 1,´5Qmm

Bram


----------

